# SEAVIEW magnet method



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all,
I decided to use magnets to attach the flying sub to the cieling of the sub bay. I simply embedded a round high strenght magnet in the round projection in the cieling, and attached a like magnet in the interior of the flying sub and Voila! instant invisible tractor beam. I also attached magnets to the sub door, so that is attached magnetically for easy access.
here's an illustration:


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

oh yeah- i got the magnets at home depot


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, plus you can use your flying sub as a refrigerator magnet!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice tip!!!! Thaks!!
Steve


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I am using the same method,allthough I am using a thin piece of tin metal on the FS,so when you look into it you wont see anything but the interior.alexander


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> I am using the same method,allthough I am using a thin piece of tin metal on the FS,so when you look into it you wont see anything but the interior.alexander


I assume you mean tin_plate_ or sheet steel. Magnets don't stick to non-ferrous metals!


----------



## Ego1JR (Jul 3, 2003)

*Flying Sub/Magnets/Home Depot*

Do you know what the diameter and strength of the magnets you got from Home Depot? I've tried several brands of magnets and not yet found any that were strong enough to properly secure the Flying Sub into the FS bay of the Seaview. 

Any help would be appreciated!

Thx,

JK


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I actually mounted magnets to the top fin assembly at the rear of the body. Another magnet was mounted in the main body. This allows me to open it up and change the batteries a lot easier than accessing the mini-sub bay. The fit is darn tight and you won't notice much in the way of a seam. you slide the leading edge of the fins into the recessed areas and then drop the rear down.

Gene


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Ego1JR said:


> Do you know what the diameter and strength of the magnets you got from Home Depot? I've tried several brands of magnets and not yet found any that were strong enough to properly secure the Flying Sub into the FS bay of the Seaview.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


I wish I still had the boxes. I threw them out, but they are the standard magnets home depot carries. both the round magnets and the bar magnets


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/ Stronger than ferric magnets.alexander


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going with magnets, eventually


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Get those Earth Magnets... two asprin sized magnets are hard to prise apart. I use them to attach wings on small flying model airplanes.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

That is what I used. Very small, yet very powerful. Got eight of them on a blister card at Hobby Lobby for about $2.50. One in the top of the FS and one in the roof of the FS bay holds it in there nicely, yet easy to remove. Just make SURE you get the poles of the magnets correct BEFORE you glue them in!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Jaruemalak said:


> Just make SURE you get the poles of the magnets correct BEFORE you glue them in!


Well not if you want a flying flying sub...


----------



## Ego1JR (Jul 3, 2003)

*Magnet Method? Yes!*

Just wanted to say "Thanks" for everyone's input. Took myself down to my local Home Depot and picked up a few packs of different sized magnets. Set them in place last night and they work great!

Now I guess it's finally time to tackle that beast known a "model kit lighting"! I've got the VoodooFX kit and its great. I'm just dumb as a log when it comes to electrical work. Gonna have to dive into it this weekend.


JK


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

dont have any of the shows here on tape, do the hanger doors open all the way so you cant see them at all?


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

The hangar doors open to the very edges of the sides of the hangar bay. There's no overlap and no edge of door showing. But the insides of the doors are visible all the way up the insides of the hangar bay. The hangar bay on the miniature was very deep, half the diameter of the hull at least. Of course that doesn't work on the model. Going to post my drawing of the hangar bay I scratched on another thread in the next couple of days.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

and a slug from a steel electrical box works great.


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

UK builders, found this site 10mm diameter X 1mm thick, supports 0.3kg self adhesive backing, perfect for all those flying subs etc. http://www.first4magnets.com/f4307n...1mm-neodymium-magnets-north-pack-20-182-p.asp


----------

